# CRC Gen-X 10 Who's in??



## Quit Crying Go Green (Jun 15, 2009)

There Bishes are bad arse!! Douget already has one, mine and Phils are on the way and Kevin is about to order his!! :bounce:


----------



## Earl_Sparky (Jan 12, 2008)

Ok, I will do it. I have been thinking about trying an on-road car. It really looks like a fun class.


----------



## Quit Crying Go Green (Jun 15, 2009)

Here it is for those of you who have not seen it!!

http://www.teamcrc.com/crc/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=73


----------



## Quit Crying Go Green (Jun 15, 2009)

Can we run the Tekin 10.5?? If I have to run the POS Novak system I'm out!!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Quit Crying Go Green said:


> Can we run the Tekin 10.5?? If I have to run the POS Novak system I'm out!!


You can run any esc but you gotta run the novak 10.5ss motor. Everything i've seen about the motor has been good though.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Where are we racing them?


----------



## Quit Crying Go Green (Jun 15, 2009)

Sorry I guess we never mentioned that, the NEW on road track at Mikes is finished but I'm not sure of the schedule yet!! I'm sure Phil will update us soon!!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

I didn't know it was finished for the worlds already?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

nik77356 said:


> I didn't know it was finished for the worlds already?


The worlds are in 2010...We will open the track for practice this weekend. Club racing coming soon thats about all i can say at this point.


----------



## robertr (Oct 16, 2006)

Ive got mine almost ready...I'm running a lrp system. Roar nor World GT rules state a brand specific electronics...im cool with 10.5 but not cool with monopolizing a certain market. I was told that mikes was a roar track and no one person can make rules of a class and we will follow these rules unless there is unanimous vote. I don't and never will like novak electronics&#8230;I've just had to many problems with them in the past. The LRP X-11 motors are actually cheaper than novaks.

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXRHU0&P=ML
http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXUFB9&P=7


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

robertr said:


> Ive got mine almost ready...I'm running a lrp system. Roar nor World GT rules state a brand specific electronics...im cool with 10.5 but not cool with monopolizing a certain market. I was told that mikes was a roar track and no one person can make rules of a class and we will follow these rules unless there is unanimous vote. I don't and never will like novak electronics&#8230;I've just had to many problems with them in the past. The LRP X-11 motors are actually cheaper than novaks.
> 
> http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXRHU0&P=ML
> http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXUFB9&P=7


I understand what your saying..I'm just going by what I've read else where. I'm with you on this if it's a 10.5 it should be allowed. I don't care for team orange myself. I would rather run tekin.


----------



## Snellemin (Jul 22, 2007)

The X10, X11 and X12 are my favorite sensored motors to run. However the black rotors on the stock x11 motors snap off too easily.

Here's my Genx-10


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Nice^ Here are some more pictures of the Gen-x10..I can't wait to build one of these..


----------



## Earl_Sparky (Jan 12, 2008)

The A123 batteries look interesting. Don't think it will meet the rules, but I am sure that was not what you were after.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Earl_Sparky said:


> The A123 batteries look interesting. Don't think it will meet the rules, but I am sure that was not what you were after.


Kinda big and bulky to me..I'll keep lipo's


----------



## Snellemin (Jul 22, 2007)

I prefer A123's for it's crazy current capabilities. And the lower voltage lets me run 2.5T motors without too much fuss. Third generation lipo's have finally caught up with the A123's pros. Next up are the chinese 40C 2p lipos and Thunder power 40C is the only batt pack I recommend running my 2.5T motors and 200A ESC's.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Snellemin said:


> I prefer A123's for it's crazy current capabilities. And the lower voltage lets me run 2.5T motors without too much fuss. Third generation lipo's have finally caught up with the A123's pros. Next up are the chinese 40C 2p lipos and Thunder power 40C is the only batt pack I recommend running my 2.5T motors and 200A ESC's.


I'm running the thunder power 40c Packs right now they are sweet..


----------



## Snellemin (Jul 22, 2007)

The 40C Thunderpower hold 6.62V @ 184Amps. At 171Amps the voltage is at 6.97V! Great battery. Now imagine if Enerland 30C cells where used in the Thunderpower packs, you would have a 60C battery pack, capable of running a 1.5T motor.


----------



## LowBoost (Apr 4, 2009)

Add one newbie in here! Just got mine Today!:rotfl::cheers:


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanks to all that came out this weekend..If you didn't you missed out. I got some wheel time myself thanks to John. Man that car is sweet.







If anyone is thinking about getting world gt car get it. These cars are fast and fun to drive. The run i had with Jason and Robert on the track was the most fun I've had with an rc in a long while. We should have some parts,tires,bodies for these cars this weekend. Pony up guys you won't be sorry..


----------



## LowBoost (Apr 4, 2009)

Phil:

You have PM


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

LowBoost said:


> Phil:
> 
> You have PM


So do you.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Hey!!! No secrets!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Guffinator said:


> Hey!!! No secrets!


It's top secret fast guy stuff..


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

When is the next race scheduled for the on CRC?

matt


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

nelson6500 said:


> When is the next race scheduled for the on CRC?
> 
> matt


This Sunday..


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Big Phil said:


> This Sunday..


Phil,

Is that a different group of guys than the sat off-road crowd? Ann is the 10.5 novack motor still the requirement, or any brand motor?

Matt


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

You could say they are "different" ha ha


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

Spoken like a guy that runs into people with his truck.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Snowmonkey said:


> Spoken like a guy that runs into people with his truck.


or a guy that puts sludge in his gas tank. hmmmmmmmmmm sucka!:idea::idea::idea::idea::idea::idea:


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

nelson6500 said:


> Phil,
> 
> Is that a different group of guys than the sat off-road crowd? Ann is the 10.5 novack motor still the requirement, or any brand motor?
> 
> Matt


Yes it is a different group..And the novak is still the spec.


----------

